# Freeze im Bootscreen



## holzmensch (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
habe mir ein neues Mainboard 770TA-UD3 sammt RAM mit Phenom X6 gekauft und angeschloßen. Laufwerke, Festplatten, alle anderen PCI Karten (außer der Grafikkarte) ausgemacht. Wenn ich den PC anmache, bleibt der immer im Bootscreen hängen (Postscreen ging auch nicht).

Habe dann diesen Post-Screen ganz schnell angemacht, manchmal war der Freeze dann bei diesem oberen linken Logo und gar keine Schrift. Einmal ging er weiter bis zum Ram-Test. Davor stand dass der CPU nicht erkannt wird (unknown blabla). Außerdem stand da, dass der RAM im unganged Modus ist. Dann wieder Freeze. Was kann ich tun? Woran kann das liegen? (in den BIOS komm ich nicht).

Danke!


----------



## finnex (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
was genau für einen AMD Phenom X6 hast du? 
Und wieviel GB Ram hast du eingebaut?
Sind alle Ramslots belegt?
Kannst du noch die Bios Version sehen? Heißen immer F1,F2 oder F3.

MfG Finnex


----------



## holzmensch (7. Juni 2010)

CPU: Phenom 2 X6 1055T
RAM: 2 x Mushkin DDR3-1333 (2GB) (habe es aber nur mit einem Riegel versucht)
Dementsprechend ist auch nur 1 Slot belegt, hab die Biosversion nicht gesehen.


----------



## finnex (7. Juni 2010)

ok,
Also deine CPU wird halt erst ab der Bios Ver F3 unterstützt.
http://www.gigabyte.de/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=4676&ver=#anchor_os

Du solltest mal ein Biosupdate durchführen, wenn das soweit möglich ist.


----------

